# Mullin's bred dogs



## Cheesehead (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any input on Mullin's dogs. I'm interested in the dogs pattie cake, barackus , warlock, and rachels helix, and the dogs down from rachels max factor. Thanks


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

werent they 'homer' dogs,

i think homer from rascal [tojo]

who was a top producer of 'bulldogs'

so be ready for a 'ride'....................


----------



## Cheesehead (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes if you go back 8 or 10 generation's it's a jeep/ homer cross. With alot of other stuff also. They are bred real good. But I was wondereing, if anybody has any and their opinion of them. you can still get thees dogs.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW has it been that long ago????????????

one of us must be gettin old.................


----------



## Cheesehead (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I know i'm getting old,(i see it in the mirror). If you got time look at the Mullin's "Mathew" dog's breeding. I like the way it's put together. I'm wondering how he's producing. If you asked the breeder, you know what he will tell you, so no point in that! Thanks


----------



## Cheesehead (Jul 16, 2013)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [381808] :: MULLIN`S MATHEW


----------

